# so this happened... bugera ps1 passive attenuator



## oniduder (Jun 16, 2017)

idk what to think, if it's crap it's only 100 dollars, so whatever that's not worth the risk considering amps that would be connected to this

but it seems like a good alternative to the not yet released two notes captor

essentially i'd be using it for the same thing, signal to interface to two notes or whatever irs ya know?

if anyone actually buys one let everyone know the good or horrific news

and what do you think just looking at it

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/PS1Atten

i have seen real pics on ebay, but whatever

ciao honkeys


----------



## Demiurge (Jun 16, 2017)

While I don't have that kind of setup, as a cheapskate I still feel like there are certain types of pieces of gear that you don't cheap-out on and attenuators would seem like one of 'em.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 16, 2017)

I would think the Two Notes would sound better since it's reactive.


----------



## oniduder (Jun 16, 2017)

yeah i assume this is resistive then? reactive is considered more accurate to speakers or whatever, i couldn't find anything saying so on the bugera

as for the first comment, yeah it's probably not something to cheap out on, but worth a thought, because i am soooooooooooo frugal


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jun 16, 2017)

I'd trust the jet city attenuators a infinity times more then this thing

If it blows it will take your entire amp with it. 
I wouldn't use this thing on any amp costing over 100 dollars


----------



## polish_sausage (Jun 16, 2017)

I don't own any bugera gear but I like the approach they take. I honestly think that some of the quality concerns are over blown as they have put a lot of effort into providing a lot of professional sounding gear at prices no one is offering. I have heard mostly positive things from the actual owners of bugera amps in recent years and a bunch of people who never owned them saying that they dont trust them. From what I hear they have improved a lot from when they started out and how is that in any way a bad thing?


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jun 17, 2017)

polish_sausage said:


> I don't own any bugera gear but I like the approach they take. I honestly think that some of the quality concerns are over blown as they have put a lot of effort into providing a lot of professional sounding gear at prices no one is offering. I have heard mostly positive things from the actual owners of bugera amps in recent years and a bunch of people who never owned them saying that they dont trust them. From what I hear they have improved a lot from when they started out and how is that in any way a bad thing?



their amps have gotten better and they were never really bad choices for people that knew what they were doing. that being said are you really going to trust any amp over 1000 to a 100 dollar attenuator. 

i'm sure they'll send you a new attenuator under warranty if it blows..your amp not so much.


----------



## oniduder (Jun 17, 2017)

yeah i'll wait for reviews, it is exactly the same design as the jet city one... which is like what? 180 or so? i don't think bugera is the worst company quality wise in the world as some think, sure they have QC issues, but so do i, i don't wear deodorant and honestly haven't brushed my teeth in about 4 or 5 days no one has said anything, and my warranty is waaay used and gone now, unless you are one of those who would abort a 34 yo man, i'm pretty much screwed for life

ciao


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 17, 2017)

$240, actually. So this is more than twice as cheap as the Jettenuator. 

JUst gotta hope it doesn't catch fire.


----------



## polish_sausage (Jun 17, 2017)

diagrammatiks said:


> their amps have gotten better and they were never really bad choices for people that knew what they were doing. that being said are you really going to trust any amp over 1000 to a 100 dollar attenuator.
> 
> i'm sure they'll send you a new attenuator under warranty if it blows..your amp not so much.


True that I don't think this is really marketed towards people willing to spend 1000 dollars on an amp to begin with haha. If I spend that much on an amp there is no way I'm getting anything that isn't reactive.


----------

